# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  atelierjoelrobuchonstbarth - To Go !

## JEK



----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Will have to check this out next time.

----------


## elgreaux

Rosemond had beef cheeks to-go from there last week and said it was delicious, they also sell wonderful breads and pastries - and as noted here before there is a cafe attached...

----------


## Leon

Yes, their food is original and high quality. We discovered them last July.

----------


## le_reve

FYI:  Some of the sundry items for sale in the café section (canned tuna, pastas, olive oils, etc.) are at least 20% more than the same items at the American Gourmet, which is pretty pricey already.  They are real-deal, high-quality items, but why over-over pay when you can just over pay?   :Wink:

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

> why over-over pay when you can just over pay?



 :thumb up:

----------


## amyb

> FYI:  Some of the sundry items for sale in the café section (canned tuna, pastas, olive oils, etc.) are at least 20% more than the same items at the American Gourmet, which is pretty pricey already.  They are real-deal, high-quality items, but why over-over pay when you can just over pay?





Such a savvy shopper!

----------


## Reed

> FYI:  Some of the sundry items for sale in the café section (canned tuna, pastas, olive oils, etc.) are at least 20% more than the same items at the American Gourmet, which is pretty pricey already.  They are real-deal, high-quality items, but why over-over pay when you can just over pay?




I love your perspective on overpaying!

----------

